# Transducer mounting



## Zum (Aug 16, 2008)

Has anyone here ever tried mounting their transducer to the side?
Off there TM or even the side of the boat on a homemade mount?

If you set your fish finder to manual on like a 30 foot range why wouldn't it work?Could even put it on a higher range in open water,angle it down alittle.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Aug 16, 2008)

I think as long as its in the water and facing the right direction, it should work.


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 17, 2008)

I'm trying to remember how dad did his. He made it "portable" so he can take it in & out of the boat, or use it in another boat. I know he mounted the unit (screen) on a board, so it can set anywhere, but not sure about what (if anything) he did for the transducer. I'll have to check & see........

ST


----------



## sccamper (Aug 17, 2008)

I had mine on the bow mnt tm. Put it back on the transom when I started useing a transom mnt tm. I have seen a clamp on bracket for jon boats to hang the transducer off the side.


----------



## russ010 (Aug 21, 2008)

I've got one mounted like that... I wish I had that one with me and I would take pictures, but it's at my parents house.

I took a 36" piece of aluminum square tubing. I cut it into 3 pieces - [email protected] 6", [email protected]", and left the other. I welded the 6" piece to the 3", and then the 3" to the rest. Kind of like an upside down L... 







sorry, but thats the best I can do... you can adjust the transducer to get level with the boat because it will be sitting at an angle off the side. If you put it on the transom, it's level. Works great for me.


----------



## ACarbone624 (Aug 21, 2008)

Cabelas has these.....not cheap!

https://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jsp?id=0000844010095a&type=product&cmCat=SEARCH_all&returnPage=search-results1.jsp&Ntt=transducer+bracket&Ntk=Products_liberal&sort=all&Go.y=0&_D%3AhasJS=+&N=0&_D%3Asort=+&Nty=1&hasJS=true&_DARGS=%2Fcabelas%2Fen%2Fcommon%2Fsearch%2Fsearch-box.jsp.form1&Go.x=0&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1


----------



## ben2go (Aug 21, 2008)

russ010 said:


> I've got one mounted like that... I wish I had that one with me and I would take pictures, but it's at my parents house.
> 
> I took a 36" piece of aluminum square tubing. I cut it into 3 pieces - [email protected] 6", [email protected]", and left the other. I welded the 6" piece to the 3", and then the 3" to the rest. Kind of like an upside down L...
> 
> ...



I saw something like this made out of 1 inch pvc pipe and C clamp.The lower half with the transducer had holes ever 3 inches to adjust it.It had a small bolt and wing nut that went thru the holes to keep it from sliding apart.The transducer wiring ran inside to protect it.


----------



## Zum (Aug 22, 2008)

I don't think I explained myself clearly.

I meant mount it like a side imaging sonar...off to the side.Was just wondering why it wouldn't work?

Those are some nice mounts though.
Another question...Can you run two transducers off of one fishfinder?I think you can just never did any reading on it yet.I don't mean at the same time,just one on the TM when fishing and one at the stern for motoring.


----------



## ben2go (Aug 22, 2008)

Zum said:


> I don't think I explained myself clearly.
> 
> I meant mount it like a side imaging sonar...off to the side.Was just wondering why it wouldn't work?
> 
> ...




OHHHHH.I see.I dunt have any info on that possibility.It would be helpful.Just mount the monitor laying on it's side to see the contour.


----------



## SlimeTime (Aug 22, 2008)

Find a junk transom mount trolling motor & remove the motor, wiring, and guts from the head. Mount the transducer on the end of the shaft & you have a removable mount that will even swivel.

ST


----------



## Zum (Aug 22, 2008)

Ya..that be cool
I was thinking just on the side of my TM,it would work I think anchored and if i was moving(fishing)To look ahead for a bit just stop TM and turn the shaft.
I just wondered if anyones tried it to see the picture on the screen,probably the wrong cone angle but there should still be some type of picture.


----------



## russ010 (Aug 22, 2008)

Sorry I misunderstood your question...

Yea, you can have side imaging work. I use that same setup that I posted up above. I just turn my transducer up - works really well for finding submerged Christmas trees and stuff... takes some getting used to for the screen reading though, but once you figure it out, works great.

This guy had a transducer in the front on his TM, and one on the transom. He rigged up a switch to go between the 2, so he could see the front or back at the flip of a switch. https://userpages.sofnet.com/robertg/boat.htm I might try to email him off of his website to see how he did it. 

Might be a good way to get him to join the site too!


----------



## Zum (Aug 23, 2008)

Humminbird Transducer Switch
Found this switch...is anyone using something like this?


----------



## LarryA (Aug 28, 2008)

I used one of these from Cabela's that I had and it works great. Also, no holes in the boat. Guess you can use it anywhere as long as it adjust to the depth you need. I just put mine on the transom.
https://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/templates/links/link.jsp?id=0000844010095a&type=product&cmCat=SEARCH_all&returnPage=search-results1.jsp&Ntt=portable+mount&Ntk=Products&sort=all&_D%3AhasJS=+&N=0&_D%3Asort=+&Nty=1&hasJS=true&_DARGS=%2Fcabelas%2Fen%2Fcommon%2Fsearch%2Fsearch-box.jsp.form1&_dyncharset=ISO-8859-1


----------

